# Bodybuilding Gossip's "Who is it?"



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen this game on several Web sites. Hoping that this activity finds a home on "Bodybuilding Gossip".

The twist here is that each image will be of a physique competitor who has some bit of gossip associated with them. (Hey, it's an open field, eh?)

*Who is it?







Name the athlete and if you're so inclined throw out what you believe is their associated drama or gossip.
*
Tips will be provided if necessary (and if there's an interest).


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

Jay Cutler?

How old?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2010)

*it's Gary Strydom.*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

^Good job!

Now name the "gossip" or controversy surrounding Strydom. 

Here's a hint: The year was 1990.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

Lots of gossip and controversy surrounding this competitor, but his biggest drama occurred December 2005.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh wait!!  I know this!!  Something about him being the only one to win a title being coached by Vince McMahon.... right?????


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Oh wait!!  I know this!!  Something about him being the only one to* win a title* being coached by *Vince McMahon*.... right?????



 You're close to what I was thinking of...

I had the year wrong. Vince McMahon's World Bodybuilding Federation sparked controversy when it was founded in 1990. And then Strydom won the WBF Championship in 1991 and 1992.

The controversy was that Strydom, an IFBB superstar, jumped ship to McMahon's WBF.

Vince McMahon created the WBF as competition to the long established International Federation of BodyBuilders (IFBB).

In 1990, McMahon initially denied that he was starting a bodybuilding organization, instead stressing that he was only starting a magazine called Bodybuilding Lifestyles. He hired famed bodybuilding personality Tom Platz to oversee the publication.

The magazine secured a booth at the IFBB Mr. Olympia contest held on *September 15, 1990* in Chicago. At the conclusion of that competition, the booth handed out press releases announcing the WBF's formation. The press release stated that the WBF would "revamp professional bodybuilding with dramatic new events and the richest prize money in the history of the sport." It also mentioned that Tom Platz would be Director of Talent Development for the organization.

McMahon announced at the company's unveiling on January 30, 1991 in New York's Plaza Hotel that the WBF had signed thirteen competitors, many IFBB regulars, to long-term contracts: Aaron Baker, Mike Christian, Vince Comerford, David Dearth, Berry DeMey, Johnnie Morant, Danny Padilla, Tony Pearson, Jim Quinn, Mike Quinn, Eddie Robinson, Gary Strydom, and Troy Zuccolotto. They were dubbed the "WBF BodyStars."

The first competition aired June 15, 1991 live on pay-per-view from Atlantic City, New Jersey. Regis Philbin was brought in to co-host the event with McMahon and Bobby Heenan. The show was met with mixed reviews: critics noted that the WBF's attempt at developing characters for each BodyStar went against Vince McMahon's initial promise to keep professional wrestling away from bodybuilding.

From *World Bodybuilding Federation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Lots of gossip and controversy surrounding this competitor, but his biggest drama occurred December 2005.



I need another hint on this one.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

^Known for his anger both on stage and off.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Known for his anger both on stage and off.



*Craig Titus*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

^How do you _do _that? That's twice that you got the right athlete _and _found the pic!

And, of course, Titus' drama or gossip centered around the death of his assistant, Melissa James.

"On December 14, 2005 the burnt corpse of Ryan and Titus' personal  assistant Melissa James was discovered inside a Jaguar  car belonging to Kelly Ryan. The couple went into hiding together and  were arrested along with suspected accomplice, Anthony Gross, after a  nine day investigation.The couple awaited trial in Nevada on  charges in the murder of their live-in assistant, Melissa James. James  was alleged to have had an affair with Titus."

From Wikipedia


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

^ Mike Mattarazzo

I could not find that pic though.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Robert said:


> ^ Mike Mattarazzo
> 
> *I could not find that pic though.*



Now you're just being nice. 






"On December 8, 2004, Mike Matarazzo, at the tender age of 38, gained  newfound wisdom, primarily because he realized he was alive after having  undergone triple-bypass heart surgery."

More @ *Mike Matarazzo's second chance: wisdom for those who have a first chance | Flex | Find Articles at BNET*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

He had heart surgery.  Is that his "gossip" thing?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm too slow.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



give me a hint.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

That one looks familiar.  The legs.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

Hamouda?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> He had heart surgery.  Is that his "gossip" thing?



Yes! 



Kathybird said:


> I'm too slow.



You're right on time!



Robert said:


> give me a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kathybird provided the hint!



Kathybird said:


> Hamouda?



Newp.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Another hint: _Contract confusion!_


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

OH OH!!!!!  Leg implant accusations????  DAMN I can't remember his name......


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

^_Ooof!_ I'm not familiar with that gossip/rumor or accusation being leveled against this competitor.

I'm surprised this one wasn't snapped up immediately. He'll be competing at the NY Pro.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

No no no wait... synthol injections I think, DAMN what was his name?????????/  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 late 90s???  I think???


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

No?  Might be thinking of the wrong guy.  1990-something competition, guy who injected synthol or something for the competition?  Does this sound remotely familiar?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> No no no wait... synthol injections I think, DAMN what was his name?????????/  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> *late 90s???*  I think???
> ...



I'm drawing a blank. 

This athlete earned his pro card in 2007 at the North American Championships. He's what I've heard many refer to as a "fan favorite". Known for his calves. And most recently there was some confusion over his contract.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Erik Fankhouser


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 21, 2010)

OK I think it was Nasser Sonbaty?  Who got busted for synthol.  I think.


Is Robert googling these people?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> OK I think it was Nasser Sonbaty?  Who got busted for synthol.  I think.
> 
> 
> Is Robert googling these people?



I knew the first three, then I used Google to find the pics he posted of them, the last one I had to do some digging, I did not know him by the pic.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

Robert said:


> *Erik Fankhouser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. It's the House! 

I missed the Nasser stories. You're right!
*
Nasser's Synthol denial | Flex | Find Articles at BNET*

And I'm glad to keep visitors guessing.  

Here's a bit of text from MD's board related to the Fankhouser "drama":

"I am pleased to announce that Erik  Fankhouser has re-signed with MD. The term of Erik’s last contract had  expired. Erik was not fired! It was always my intention to renegotiate  and resign Erik.

  Erik will be competing at several shows this year including the New  York Pro. We plan on following his progress on Muscular Development TV  and in the MD Magazine. 

 Erik has been a great and appreciated  member of MD. 

 Erik is one of the most popular MD athletes on  the boards along with his lovely wife Heather. 

 Wishing Erik all  the best." 

/quote

I believe Fankhouser had posted a farewell to MD and a thank you for having been a Team MD member on his Facebook page, believing that his contract was not going to be renewed. A minor furor erupted over this development and soon after MD announced that they had signed the House to a new contract. 

Always in the plans or a fan-based _change _of plans? MD says it was always in the works.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2010)

No clues to begin. See if Kathybird or Robert can identify him at first glance.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

^ is that Franco Columbo?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

OK, I confess, I'm not googling but I get a little help from a bb fan.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> OK, I confess, I'm not googling but I get a little help from a bb fan.



how would you "Google it", not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> ^ is that Franco Columbo?



Not Franco!



Kathybird said:


> OK, I confess, I'm not googling but I get a little help from a bb fan.



"Phone a friend" is encouraged! 

Hints: This bodybuilder competed from the early '60s to the early '80s. His "controversy/gossip" factor relates to a medical drama which began almost a year ago to the day.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> how would you "Google it", not sure what you mean by that.



You could google some aspect of the bb's career (i.e. 90s Mr. Olympia, famous for legs, etc.).  Hell, I googled "famous bodybuilders" just now and got a list, I've heard the names of like 60 to 70 percent of them.

... helps to have a brother interested.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

... the shape of the back of the arms reminds me of that freak guy with the crazy arms.



... I got nuthin'.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Shawn Ray?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> You could google some aspect of the bb's career (i.e. 90s Mr. Olympia, famous for legs, etc.).  Hell, I googled "famous bodybuilders" just now and got a list, I've heard the names of like 60 to 70 percent of them.



oh, no need, I have been following bodybuilding since the 80's.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

is it Danny Padilla?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> is it Danny Padilla?



I'd say no... too much meat on the chest?  Arms aren't right?  Kinda?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I'd say no... too much meat on the chest?  Arms aren't right?  Kinda?



*Danny was a beast!*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> You could google some aspect of the bb's career (i.e. 90s Mr. Olympia, famous for legs, etc.).  Hell, I googled "famous bodybuilders" just now and got a list, *I've heard the names of like 60 to 70 percent of them.
> 
> ... helps to have a brother interested.*



I'm old as dirt and have been interested since I was only as old as, uh, _potting soil?_ I'd probably know 85 to 90 percent of them.

No one in my family is interested in bodybuilding.

_I am teh *outkast!*_



Kathybird said:


> ... the shape of the back of the arms reminds me of that freak guy with the crazy arms.
> 
> 
> 
> *... I got nuthin'.*







Kathybird said:


> Shawn Ray?



Newp.



Robert said:


> oh, no need, I have been following bodybuilding since the 80's.



I remember buying _this _issue of Muscle Builder Power. Man, that cover knocked my socks off. A little kid, 15 years old, seeing that people could actually LOOK like superheroes! 








Robert said:


> is it Danny Padilla?



Not Danny, but he definitely was a beast!

Another clue or hint: _France





_


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh my god.  I actually recognize that cover.  How, I have no idea.  I would have been, like, 7.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

^Well, it's a pretty cool cover. lol

And I've posted it all over. BodySpace, MD, Rx Muscle, here, there, everywhere. 

If you're online elsewhere then you _could _have seen it that way.

*Edit:* lol  I was going through this board and saw that I posted that pic here in the Arnold is God thread! lol

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/104737-arnold-god-thread-2.html#post1944589*

Have you ever looked in _that _thread?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Haven't looked in the Arnold is god thread.  It is possible that I've seen it here, more likely that I've seen it online or on some other forum or something, but for the life of me, I could smell the inside of my father's closet when I saw that.  Also where he kept the Penthouses.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2010)

Dibs on the Penthouses! lol

And the bodybuilding mags, too.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2010)

Serge Nubret.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Serge Nubret.



you may be right! 

by that pic it did not appear to be a black guy.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Serge Nubret.



Correct!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

Robert said:


> you may be right!
> 
> by that pic it did not appear to be a black guy.



I had never seen that pic of Nubret previously. It's him, though!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

Photobucket has been known to delete "headless" images from my account.

No clues to start!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bonus trivia:*

Guess the movie!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Bonus trivia:*
> 
> Guess the movie!


 
Predator.

Is the first one Ah-nold?  I don't think it is.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Predator.
> 
> Is the first one Ah-nold?  I don't think it is.



Predator is correct! 

The previous pic is not of Schwarzenegger, though.

Hint: The associated drama or "gossip" is this athlete's untimely death.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

Untimely death... that Staten Island guy? ....crap I'm bad with names... Joey something?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

... dead... Eric Fromm...

there's a guy from the UK too...


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh wait there was that recent one... Matsuda, beaten to death...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Untimely death... that Staten Island guy? ....crap I'm bad with names... Joey something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no, and no. 

Hint #2: Not a recent death.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Photobucket has been known to delete "headless" images from my account.
> 
> No clues to start!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2010)

^Top IFBB pro in the 1990s.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2010)

ummm... still got nuthin'.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

It's not David Hawk is it?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> ummm... still got nuthin'.



lol 



Kathybird said:


> It's not David Hawk is it?



Newp.

Another hint: He won just about _EVERYTHING _in 1990 and placed as high as 5th at the O and 2nd at the Arnold.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2010)

Mohamed Benaziza.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2010)

Correct!

Those bastards at Photobucket deleted the pic. Son of a... 

I even had it labeled appropriately. _Or so I thought._





*Mohammed Benaziza*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2010)

No hint to start.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 27, 2010)

Tevita Aholelei?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd say Ronnie but i think that'd be too obvious.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Tevita Aholelei?



No.

Wait, _who?_





*Tevita Aholelei*

1997
California  Championships - NPC,  Overall Winner 
USA  Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 5th

 1998
Nationals  - NPC, HeavyWeight, 4th
USA  Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 2nd

 1999
USA  Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 2nd

 2000
USA  Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st

 2002
Night  of Champions - IFBB, Did not place
Southwest  Pro Cup - IFBB, Did not place
Toronto  Pro Invitational - IFBB, Did not place

 2003
Ironman  Pro Invitational - IFBB, 11th
San  Francisco Pro Invitational - IFBB, 10th

Impressive. Wonder where he disappeared to.

Not Aholelei.



Kathybird said:


> I'd say Ronnie but i think that'd be too obvious.



Not Ronnie either.

Hints: An IFBB Pro. And one whose life recently has had more than its share of drama, heartache, and controversy.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

*Hints: *



An IFBB Pro. And one whose life recently has had more than its share of drama, heartache, and controversy.
His sister was named Eridania.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh. Victor Martinez.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2010)

^Yes! I'll post the pic of Victor and another image when I get home.

Drama, heartache, and controversy surrounded Victor in the past few years. 

His controversial loss to Jay Cutler, his knee injury, drug charges associated with BALCO (or do I have that one wrong?), and - sadly - the murder of his sister.

Vic's luck may have changed for the better with the success of his Muscle Maker Grill franchise!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2010)

Now that looks like Kai Greene.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2010)

Correct again!






And I won't bother naming the controversy associated with Kai. You've more than likely already heard it all by now.

Looking forward to this year's Olympia to see if Kai can take the Sandow.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2010)

Guess now! Photobucket has been deleting "headless" images.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2010)

Years ago (2002) I went to Las Vegas on vacation. I had my Gold's travel pass so I went to work out as usual. While there I snagged some copies of Gear Uzr magazine. I still have them.

That pic with Ronnie Coleman is of Trevor Smith.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wow.* You are good.

Correct!






Rest in Peace Trevor Smith.






*Bodybuilding.com - Trevor Smith Dies At 33.*

I'm looking for some _absolute brain crushers_ after my workout!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

A. 






B. 






C.






D.






And E., _name that movie..._


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Years ago (2002) I went to Las Vegas on vacation. I had my Gold's travel pass so I went to work out as usual. While there I snagged some copies of Gear Uzr magazine. I still have them.
> 
> That pic with Ronnie Coleman is of Trevor Smith.



*Trevor_Smith*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to have a free subscription to MuscleMag because of winning the "Guess Who".

A. Evan Centopani
B. Toney Freeman
C. Ronny Rockel
D. Paul DeMayo
E. Raw Deal


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

All correct with the exception of the Arnold flick!

You're an animal! lol


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2010)

Ouch. I could have looked up the movie but felt that would have been cheating. I even saw that one in the theaters back in the day.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Ouch. I could have looked up the movie but felt that would have been cheating. I even saw that one in the theaters back in the day.



Oh, next time "cheat". The game is for fun and "posting first" is part of it, imo. Consider this an open book exam.  And with your knowledge of the sport _you_ should be posting the pics! 

Red Heat, right? 











YouTube Video











Raw Deal was good stuff, too.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

*A.*






*B.*






*C.*






*D.*






*E.*






No hints yet! (As I suspect you won't need any! )


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2010)

A. Mike Francois
B. Troy Zuccolotto
C. Ed Corney
D. James Flex Lewis
E. Bertil Fox


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)

Ack! I thought Francois and Flex might but the brakes on you at least! 

Correct on all counts, Gregzs.

Here are the athletes and their associated "gossip" or reason for inclusion.






Michael Francois' competition career was ended by health issues.





Troy Zuccolotto's IFBB career ended by participation in the World Bodybuilding Federation, a lucrative move for Zuke if you listen to the one radio interview. I believe it was an old episode of No Bull where he stated he owns at least one rejuvenation clinic and a number of coin-operated car washes. Apparently, the man is rolling in cash. Kudos to Troy for investing wisely.





Ed Corney, famous for appearing in the film "Pumping Iron" and on the cover of the first edition of the book. Corney substituted for Franco Columbu as Arnold's training partner in the film as Columbu I believe was competing overseas at the time of filming.





James "Flex" Lewis is not competing in 2010 much to the disappointment of his legion of fans.





Bertil Fox, imprisoned for a double murder.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2010)

That one is too difficult. I have no idea.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2010)

I bet you can guess the person in the center if you _look at that one arm long enough_. 

Glad this one stumped you, though! 

Victor Conte on the left and then two men who have appeared on the Olympia stage!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2010)

I keep thinking Dexter Jackson and Chris Cormier though. Still not sure.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2010)

Newp.

*Hints:*



 These two athletes placed _back to back_ in two consecutive years on the Olympia stage in the late '90s.
One could easily be referred to as the GOAT!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2010)

Post #98 looks like Phil Heath.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2010)

Post #98 is indeed Phil Heath!






Here's a hint for the other image: This IFBB Pro tried out for NBC's American Gladiators.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2010)

That last one is tough. I can barely see some tattoos on the forearms though.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2010)

This IFBB Pro tried out for NBC's American Gladiators.
Six-time runner-up at the Arnold Classic!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2010)

Until I looked at his knees I kept thinking he was Arabic. It is the lighting that did it. That has to be Chris Cormier.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, I have not been checking this thread...I would have got Ronnie Coleman and Phil Heath.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Until I looked at his knees I kept thinking he was Arabic. It is the lighting that did it. That has to be Chris Cormier.



Correct!






His _knees?_ 

I can often identify a bodybuilder by his vein pattern on his biceps. lol

Mike Mentzer, Ronnie Coleman, and more. Very recognizable.



Robert said:


> Damn, I have not been checking this thread...I would have got Ronnie Coleman and Phil Heath.





Next!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2010)

Gunnar Rosbo.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

Correct! 



You are good. 






I heard he had some type of nerve damage that ruined his physique for competition. Hopefully that's not true. It was just a post on a board as I recall.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

This one _might _throw you.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2010)

Jusup Wilcosz.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

Good grief.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

Give this one a shot...


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2010)

That one is good. I can get some that are from before my time but not that one.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2010)

??????????


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ??????????



heh 

You, my friend, have seen _all _these images before. 



Gregzs said:


> That one is good. I can get some that are from before my time but not that one.



Known for his exceptional conditioning, this athlete is one of the very best bodybuilders from Belgium!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

Speaking of Belgian bodybuilders, this article from 2009:

*Event canceled after competitors flee*

BRUSSELS -- The Belgian bodybuilding championship has been canceled  after doping officials showed up and all the competitors fled.

A  doping official says bodybuilders just grabbed their gear and ran off  when he came into the room.

"I have never seen anything like it  and hope never to see anything like it again," doping official Hans  Cooman said Monday.

Twenty bodybuilders were entered in the  weekend competition.

Cooman says the sport has a history of doping  "and this incident didn't do its reputation any good."

During  testing of bodybuilding events last year, doping authorities of northern  Belgium's Flanders region found that three-quarters of the competitors  tested positive.

From *Belgian bodybuilding championship canceled after competitors flee doping officials - ESPN*


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ??????????


 
That first pic used to be on the cover of Arnold:Education of a Bodybuilder. That was a book I bought when I was a teen along with Pumping Iron, where the second pic is from.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 11, 2010)

OK I'm outta my league.  I MIGHT have gotten Bertil.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> That first pic used to be on the cover of Arnold:Education of a Bodybuilder. That was a book I bought when I was a teen along with Pumping Iron, where the second pic is from.



The second pic has appeared in countless chest building articles over the years. I wish I knew where it first appeared.

Can't even tell you who the photographer was.  Russ Warner was one, Artie Zeller another who worked with Arnold. I'm sure there were many more.

Had those two books as well! 

Pierre Vandensteen* was the Belgian bodybuilder, Gregzs.

How about this one?








Kathybird said:


> OK I'm outta my league.  *I MIGHT have gotten Bertil.*



_Especially _for you then, Kathybird: 






*


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2010)

^^^

Shawn ray
Bertil Fox


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2010)

A tough one.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ^^^
> 
> Shawn ray
> Bertil Fox



Correct! But, hey, that one was for Kathybird! 














GeorgeForemanRules said:


> A tough one.


_
Freddy Ortiz?_

Crazy steep angle there.


----------



## GFR (Apr 11, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _
> Freddy Ortiz?_
> 
> Crazy steep angle there.


Correct


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Correct



The angle of the photo really erased Ortiz' insane biceps peak. Wasn't sure it was him. I Googled him but didn't see the image you posted.

Thanks for participating, GFR. 

At work now, lunchtime post, so no images to post right now.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


Might be Mike Christian, but not sure.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2010)

Correct!


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2010)

Guess both


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2010)

^L-R: 1983 AAU Mr. America Jeff King, (I'm going to guess this is Joe's mother), 1984 AAU Mr. America Joe Meeko.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## GFR (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^L-R: 1983 AAU Mr. America Jeff King, (I'm going to guess this is Joe's mother), 1984 AAU Mr. America Joe Meeko.


Correct, I am not sure who the mom is though.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!

Do we guess the body _and _the face? 




DaMayor said:


>


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> Do we guess the body _and _the face?



Of course not......what are you implying? I just forgot to put the tanning accelorator on my face while in the tanning bed...pffft!


Old pic. Mid-blink pose....looks like I might have had a few too many, lol.


----------



## tballz (Apr 13, 2010)

Great thread.....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Of course not......what are you implying? I just forgot to put the tanning accelorator on my face while in the tanning bed...pffft!
> 
> 
> Old pic. Mid-blink pose....looks like I might have had a few too many, lol.



Oh, that's you! Sorry, I didn't recognize you right away.

Here's me. Yeah, I forgot to add color to my face, too.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

tballz said:


> Great thread.....



Join the fun. Post a pic for visitors to identify.

I use Paint to edit out the faces and then upload to Photobucket.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Oh, that's you! Sorry, I didn't recognize you right away.
> 
> Here's me. Yeah, I forgot to add color to my face, too.



  Nice!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2010)

DaMayor's looks like an old pic of Jay Cutler. Curt's is Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg, I agree on Cutler and you're absolutely correct on Arnold!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> DaMayor's looks like an old pic of Jay Cutler. Curt's is Arnold Schwarzenegger.



Correct.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2010)

Reminds me of Joe Nazario. I'm not sure.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

Not Joe. I'd call him one of the top 5 or 10 IFBB competitors from the '70s. 

He had a career that spanned from 1964 with the AAU to 1982 at the Olympia, his last competition. He also competed in NABBA shows and the WBBG.


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


Looke like Dennis Tinerino to me.


----------



## GFR (Apr 17, 2010)

The man who said bodybuilders are boring when they pose so he did something about it.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Looke like Dennis Tinerino to me.



You are correct!






GFR,

I solved your puzzle but will leave it for Gregzs, Robert,  DaMayor, tballz, Kathybird, or some other player to take a look. *






Another clue:* This AAU Mr. Los Angeles, NABBA Mr. Universe, and one-time Mr. Olympia competitor suffered a pec tear at some point in his career.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 18, 2010)

Bill Pearl?  I'm not good with pre-80s.


ummm... the abs look like Joe Deangelis.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> The man who said bodybuilders are boring when they pose so he did something about it.


 
 John Brown.


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> John Brown.


Yes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2010)

When did he tear his pec? If I tear every muscle, oh, well, but that's a *travesty *in his case.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2010)

*

Bonus! Name the movie:*


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2010)

That was Sharon Bruneau's signature pose. I haven't seen many do that well. I don't think that is her though.

I saw Eraser on cable about a month ago.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

^I forgot that was Bruneau's pose. Good eye!

And that is indeed Arnold and Vanessa Williams in "Eraser".

Also starring Jimmy Caan.

Hint for the woman: She's a repeat winner of a contest which was taken off this year's Pro schedule.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

Another hint for the female bodybuilder: She's a PhD in pharmacy and is a certified specialist in poison information.  

Here's a new one, a younger version of a current IFBB pro!


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 22, 2010)

I might say Tim Miller... but he's bald ain't he?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

^Not Tim.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Another hint for the female bodybuilder: She's a PhD in pharmacy and is a certified specialist in poison information.
> 
> Here's a new one, a younger version of a current IFBB pro!


 
Kai Greene.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

^Yes! 

Kai Greene is correct.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

No additional guesses for the female bodybuilder?

Here's a back shot:






And the initial pic again:


----------



## Curt James (Apr 23, 2010)

_
Who dat?_


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh god.  The hair.  Has to be Lisa Aukland.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

Correct! 






*Edit:* Wtf is Photobucket's @#$%ing problem with pictures of bodybuilders? _Son of a..._

But, _what_, you have some suggestions for Ms. Aukland and her stylist?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm thinking Laura Creavalle.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2010)

For #163? Not Laura.

She appeared in only one Ms. Olympia, iirc.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 29, 2010)

And another hint for #163: Polish surname


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2010)

Debbie Laszewski After Placing 3rd at the 2009 IFBB Ms. Olympia!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Debbie Laszewski After Placing 3rd at the 2009 IFBB Ms. Olympia!



Excellent guess, but I'm calling this one.






Denise Rutkowski!


----------



## Curt James (May 4, 2010)

This is a tough one. Initials are TD and she's a former cheerleader.






No guess on this _dynamic duo?_


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

Give us a hint for dynamic duo!Recent or from the 90s!


----------



## Kathybird (May 5, 2010)

Is the chick Susan Gisselberg?


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

*Not sure!!!*

Would say Dennis Newman and those hams looks like Aaron Baker's


----------



## GFR (May 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> This is a tough one. Initials are TD and she's a former cheerleader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ronnie and Kevin, no idea who the chick it though.


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Give us a hint for dynamic duo!Recent or from  the 90s!



Sorry I didn't post a hint sooner. Thank you for visiting the thread!



Kathybird said:


> Is the chick Susan Gisselberg?



Newp. Her initials are T.D. 



fredlabrute said:


> Would say Dennis Newman and those hams looks  like Aaron Baker's



For some reason I thought Levrone was Martinez.  _I_ posted it and had to look to remember who the bodybuilders were. 



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Ronnie and Kevin, *no idea who the  chick it though*.



Correct! 

The female bodybuilder is from back in the day. You'll recognize the name when you hear it (or read it).


----------



## fredlabrute (May 8, 2010)

Please,more pic Curt!!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

Effing Photobucket is deleting a lot of my pics of bodybuilders. And not just the ones with the faces obscured either. I'm not sure wtf to think of this, but *I don't like it.*


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2010)

I don't know who TD is. I'd hate to try to look that up(cheat).

That new one is an old pic of NYC Pro champ Roelly Winklaar. The tattoo gives it away.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

^Correct! An old shot of Roelly.






TD is Tara Dodane. Photobucket left the image with the head removed but deleted the complete image. I always assumed someone objected to headless images, but this stinks of something else. 

I typically try to host my the images on my Photobucket so I'm not stealing anyone's bandwidth, but then I have to deal with images being deleted due to Photobucket's terms of use. _Son of a..._

Here are some images of Tara Dodane including the one Photobucket apparently finds objectionable:
















Farrah Fawcett for the gym set!


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

*Hint:* He appeared in the 2003 and one other Mr. Olympia competition.


----------



## Kathybird (May 9, 2010)

OK That one looks familiar but I can't place him...


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

Another hint: He has posed together with Kai Greene in the past.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 9, 2010)

It would have been easier for us if you did show him hitting a lat pose!!!
My guess,Art Atwood!


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

^Not Art.

Atwood competed in 2002 and 2003. This athlete's Olympias were 2003 and 200_6_.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 9, 2010)

Was he an exotic dancer???


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Another hint: He has posed together with Kai Greene in the past.


 
I recall a posing routine that was controversial at the time with Rodney St. Cloud. Maybe it is the lighting in the pic that makes it seem like someone else.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Was he an exotic dancer???



Google says yes.



Gregzs said:


> I recall a posing routine that was controversial  at the time with *Rodney St. Cloud*. Maybe it is the lighting in the pic  that makes it seem like someone else.



Correct!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 9, 2010)

My god i have to admit i had to cheat on this one,Google that is!


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

^Google is *NOT *cheating. lol 

Use any resource available to solve the puzzles. If I didn't have Google then my "knowledge of bodybuilding history" wouldn't be nearly so impressive.  Sites like MuscleMemory.com and VintageMuscleMagazines.com, etc. are wonderful reference tools.


----------



## Kathybird (May 10, 2010)

I have my brother dot com 

I do remember St. Cloud -- didn't he like, pout onstage because he found out he'd already lost?


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I have my brother dot com
> 
> I do remember St. Cloud -- didn't he like, pout onstage because he found out he'd already lost?



heh  My brother dot com! Nice.

And all competitors pout to a degree. Some more than others. Toney Freeman showed incredible class by calming down the audience at the NY Pro on May 8. People were booing his 4th at the show, but Toney began to clap to divert the crowd from the natural negativity of that dissatisfaction to the upbeat cheering instead. Great show of sportsmanship on Freeman's part.

But he was clearly dissatisfied with 4th. He was just on PBW stating, something like, "I should have won." There's no way an athlete can say that without it seeming like disrespect to the judges and the other competitors. Even if it's the truth. Other people should say that, not the competitor himself. Or not, "my two cents" applies.

Look at Silvio Samuel. Was it the 2008 Olympia where he placed 7th that Samuel did nothing to hide his disappointment over not being judged higher? Major sour grapes on one of his appearances on stage. I believe that was the one. Pout city.

Craig Titus, known for some acts of poor sportsmanship (and murder), showed some class in these clips:

*1994 USA Championships*






YouTube Video











*1995 USA Championships*






YouTube Video











He placed second.

But he came back in 1996 to finally win the USA Championships.

"On August 22, 2008, Titus was sentenced to 21 to 55 years in prison. With time served from the date of capture, Craig Titus is eligible for parole release on December 23, 2026," according to Titus' Wiki page:

*Craig Titus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Kathybird (May 16, 2010)

Oh yeah!!  He and his wife or gf murdered their .... assistant?  (Which I thought at the time meant "third for a three-way.")


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Oh yeah!!  He and his wife or gf murdered their .... assistant?  (Which I thought at the time meant "third for a three-way.")



Incredible that they thought burning the body up inside Kelly's car would steer suspicion away from them! 

R.I.P. Melissa James.

*Melissa James (1977 - 2005)*


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


 
This looks like Shawn Ray.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 16, 2010)

It looks like Sylvio Samuel!The modern-day Sergio Oliva!


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> This looks like Shawn Ray.





fredlabrute said:


> It looks like Sylvio Samuel!The modern-day Sergio Oliva!



Gregzs for the win! 






fredlabrute, Samuel is returning to competition in July at PBW's Tampa competition!


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2010)

^Freaking Photobucket.


----------



## benderdiablo (May 23, 2010)

good job!!!


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2010)

^Glad you like the thread. I'll post more _puzzles _ASAP.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 6, 2010)

Adult  Image Hosting


----------



## fredlabrute (Jun 7, 2010)

Some hints Curt!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 10, 2010)

kenny jones?


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd need to see hair pics.

WHY is it women bodybuilders have horrible hair??


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Some hints Curt!



She currently lives in Indiana and she earned her Pro card at the NPC USAs.



Captn'stabbin said:


> kenny jones?



_Uhh..._





Kathybird said:


> I'd need to see hair pics.
> 
> WHY is it women bodybuilders have horrible hair??



She has long hair.

You'll never hear me comment negatively on "horrible hair," said the bald man.

I _will _comment negatively on Photobucket which keeps deleting my images. Son of a...

And I had to drop $100 to have a virus removed from my desktop computer recently. I believe the culprit was the fact that I used "Adult Image Hosting" to post that image in post #200.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2010)

I just realized on one of the other boards one lady uses an avatar similar to that. She's Isabelle Turell.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

^You are absolutely correct, Gregzs.



Under the squat rack now, but will post the pic ASAP.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG!!  She's got good hair!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

^Agreed! 










*
http://www.isabelleturell.com/*


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2010)

^^^

That dude is ugly as hell


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

^You're going to schmoe hell, you realize.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you recognize this IFBB Pro?






Or this one?


----------

